# Hello from Istanbul, Turkey



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Great to have you here. If you can describe how beekeeping is different in Turkey than in other countries, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I was in Istanbul this last March. I saw a lot of flat roofs. I'll be you could keep bees on one of the roofs with no problems with people.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I have 12 hives on a flat rooftop in the middle of San Francisco with no problems. No one knows they're there!!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Well howdy


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, it would be interesting to see what nector sources are in turkey


----------



## marenostrum (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice to hear from you all!

@AmericasBeekeeper, Specialkayme, WWW, Jaseemtp
Thank you for warm greetings.

@heaflaw, BGhoney
I would like to write something to the extent I know on beekeeping practices in Turkey and the flora/honey sources here in my country, when there'll be a related topic. Please feel free to contact me if you have a specific question. In case you start a Turkey-related thread, you may warn me, as well.

@Charlie B
Hi Charlie! I'm really impressed with your practice: Some kind of "covered bee-action" in a city with a population of 7-8 million! I always highly admire such "urban guerilla attitudes". I'll search the forum for "metropolitan sytle beekeeping practices". My concern mainly is not legal but the well-being of the bees.

@Michael Bush
I wish I knew about you before and host you here in Istanbul. I hope you were pleased with your visit. Next time, be my guest please! Your experience, knowledge and views are of great value for me.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I wish I knew about you before and host you here in Istanbul. I hope you were pleased with your visit.

The people in Turkey are very nice. The architecture was awesome. Istanbul is an amazing place.

> Next time, be my guest please! Your experience, knowledge and views are of great value for me. 

That would be nice.


----------



## amethysta (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello Istanbul!

Are you familiar with the song Constantinople (not Istanbul)?

I would love to visit your country some day. Please do keep us updated in how your bees are doing!

Thanks!


----------



## Kitty (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello Deniz. Nice to meet you. Are you interested in trying urban beekeeping?


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome! My dad lives in Antalya from the pictures he sends it sure looks like a nice place. I hope you will give urban beekeeping a try. If folks can keep them in the heart of New York City you should be able to keep bees anywhere.


----------



## marenostrum (Nov 18, 2011)

amethysta said:


> Hello Istanbul!
> Are you familiar with the song Constantinople (not Istanbul)?


Hello New Hampshire! Yes, I've heard about that song.



amethysta said:


> I would love to visit your country some day. Please do keep us updated in how your bees are doing!
> Thanks!


I'd love to be informed before your visit. Count me as your volunteer guide.



Kitty said:


> Hello Deniz. Nice to meet you. Are you interested in trying urban beekeeping?


Hi Kitty! I'm interested in trying urban beekeeping but I still can't figure out how. I even don't have a flat roof and my neighbourhood is not a place -let's say- similar to some area bordering Central Park of NY.



Beeophyte said:


> Welcome! My dad lives in Antalya from the pictures he sends it sure looks like a nice place. I hope you will give urban beekeeping a try. If folks can keep them in the heart of New York City you should be able to keep bees anywhere.


Nice to meet you Beeophyte. Its interesting and nice to hear that your dad lives in Antalya. Hope to see you here, at least for a visit, as well. Don't hesitate to contact me if there will be a need for help for your dad. Regarding beekeeping here in my house in Istanbul: All the friends here in this forum encourages me; I'll seriously think about it.


----------



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

I remember Istanbul well. Cycled through there several times a year over several years headed to a site in eastern Turkey. The mission was monitoring the Russion space launches. Was proud to be selected to man the console for the launch of Sputnic. Anybody remember Sputnic?

Also the location of my most embarrassing moment, ever. Had to do with breakfast with a flight attendant at the Hilton. Too ugly to relate.

I am very glad to have a staunch ally in the Muslim world. Sorry about straying from pleasent greetings.

Walt


----------



## Agri.ph (Aug 28, 2011)

If others keep bees in big cities, maybe Marenostrum can also try it in Istanbul, and so join the ranks of countless urban beekeepers?

Agri.ph


----------

